
Ask HN: P2P crypto exchange - possible? - sagivo
1. There&#x27;s a huge rise of bitcoin and more people getting into cryptocurrencies.<p>2. As for now the only(?) way to purchase coins is using an exchange.<p>3. to purchase your first coin you have to pay with fiat money.<p>4. Few exchanges accept fiat money and charge crazy fees for it.<p>My question is - can we skip the middle man and create p2p exchange? the main issue i have so far: 
- how to charge fiat money and where to store it (escrow account)?
======
spoonie
It already exists, and has for years, and is called LocalBitcoins. You might
be disappointed in how big the spread is at that exchange though.

------
coryl
By peer to peer exchange, you mean an exchange built on blockchain?

One exists that I know of (bitshares). I'm sure others are being developed.

Turning fiat into crypto is a separate problem of its own. The problems there
are legal and political, not so much technical.

------
BuenosAir
Have a look at waves decentralised exchange

